# Drill Bits for Plastic



## Hammonds (Dec 10, 2018)

Where do you buy Drill Bits for Plastic? I can't seem to find 5/8 " and 7/8". Any help would be appreciated!!!


----------



## Herb G. (Dec 10, 2018)

PSI sells some, I don't know if they have those sizes though.
Mcmaster Carr sells them too.


----------



## ripjack13 (Dec 10, 2018)

I use these bits.
AMAZON LINK 

And, they're cheap right now. Only $16. that's a deal...


----------



## Hammonds (Dec 10, 2018)

Yes I have found plenty up to 1/2 in. The larger sizes are tough to find. Thanks


----------



## ripjack13 (Dec 10, 2018)

aha....be right back.
those get pricey as you go past 1/2"...


----------



## ripjack13 (Dec 10, 2018)

My drill bookmarks are only showing msc direct. and home depot... (and as usual amazon)

Homecheapo link

MSClink 

5/8" amazon link 

7/8" amazon link 

The amazon bits are cheaper than the rest shown. 
I have a bunch from my years on the job as a construction guy....

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Hammonds (Dec 10, 2018)

Will These work good on plastic?


----------



## ripjack13 (Dec 10, 2018)

In my experience, yes. as long as they are sharp...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hammonds (Dec 10, 2018)

Ok... I'm set then. I'll use what I'm using on the wood. Thanks!


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Dec 10, 2018)

ENCO is another good source to try.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rocky1 (Dec 10, 2018)

The biggest thing drilling any plastics, is use a sharp bit, take short stabs, clean your bit often, and lubricate. Otherwise you generate heat, smear plastic shavings, etc. If it's not going to be seen it's not a big deal. If it's transparent and will be seen, such as in a call barrel, it's a PITA!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## B Rogers (Dec 10, 2018)

Typically the bits for acrylic have a different grind angle. A standard bit can be ground to a 60° grind angle and used. That's cheaper than buying a specialty acrylic bit. It'll generate much less heat with the sharper angle. But I'm sure going slow using plenty of ATF and a standard bit will probably work as well. Just my 2¢


----------



## Hammonds (Dec 10, 2018)

I’ve been buying my acrylic blanks pre-drilled. I’m going to make some alumilite blanks and I’ll have to drill them myself. Is the alumilite as hard as acrylic?


----------



## rocky1 (Dec 10, 2018)

Hammonds said:


> I’ve been buying my acrylic blanks pre-drilled. I’m going to make some alumilite blanks and I’ll have to drill them myself. Is the alumilite as hard as acrylic?




No not even close for weeks. While it will cure and set, any poured resin will have a period of several days that it's not fully cured. It's going to be a little softer.


----------



## Hammonds (Dec 10, 2018)

Thanks!! I’m about ready to get started casting.


----------



## Mr. Peet (Dec 11, 2018)

Years ago before specialty bits, or before we knew about them, we glued a sacrificial wood block on the drill site. Or clamped the sacrificial wood to the blank. Reduced tare and chip. However, that does add extra steps and time. Getting the right bit as intended above is likely a good way to go.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hammonds (Dec 11, 2018)

I did that on a couple of acrylic blanks and it did work fine. Heck, I forgot about that. Thanks for the reminder!!!


----------

